# Creos overly scared of each other??



## agent A (Apr 21, 2012)

So I noticed 2 of my 3 adult female creobroter apicalis silmultaneously calling and so I tried introducing the male to a femme and they went all crazy and panicked and the moment they saw each other they started running and flying about and they r going bezzerk

It's worse than sybilla pretiosa lol

Wat is goin on here? Shouldn't they be breeding like creos r so good at doing instead of running away? Wat should I do??

Thanx


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 21, 2012)

Put them in seperate rooms for a week and try again. btw I need to borrow a male from you when my female molts to adult


----------



## agent A (Apr 22, 2012)

I think I know the problem!!

I just realized the male has only been adult for a week lol, he's not ready yet

But man I've never seen a female creo fly the way she did...


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 22, 2012)

My ghost sorta jumped with her wings out to the next deli cup. It was really cool. It looked like flying :angel:


----------



## agent A (Apr 22, 2012)

so here r a few shots of the females calling












closest they got to mating


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 22, 2012)

Good luck! Also your creos are still young adults. Why would they be calling so early. Most females do that when they dont mate for a while


----------



## Chivalry (Apr 26, 2012)

Ooh... thanks for the calling pic, it's helpful. I almost never see mine doing that. Hmm.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 27, 2012)

Did you check the boys breath and make sure his man pits are properly tamed? Nothing like bad breath and B.O. to scare away all the pretty ladies. :tt2:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 27, 2012)

Good thing they were caged up, u would look funny going to school with them stuck in your hair!


----------



## agent A (Apr 27, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Good thing they were caged up, u would look funny going to school with them stuck in your hair!


lol

i had to move the male

he has pheremone saturation


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 27, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Good thing they were caged up, u would look funny going to school with them stuck in your hair!


What do you mean, I thought mantis hair clips where the latest fashion? Plus they keep the flies from buzzing you.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 28, 2012)

Um. My creo is 4 days old from adult I think. I dont think she is not calling but puts her abdomen down to the ground and then back up. I


----------



## Chivalry (May 4, 2012)

I've seen that. Not sure what it is but I think it is a different behavior.

If only we humans were not so olfactorily impaired.


----------



## agent A (May 4, 2012)

the memmes r ready to mate but the fattened femmes still reject the advances despite perfuse calling :huh:


----------



## sinensispsyched (May 4, 2012)

What time do they usually call at? I think my problem is that my female hasn't been calling!


----------



## patrickfraser (May 4, 2012)

agent A said:


> the memmes r ready to mate but the fattened femmes still reject the advances despite perfuse calling :huh:


Is "memmes" the new term being used for male? femmes and memmes? I find nothing for memmes, but femme (also butch) is used to describe a type of gay or lesbian with feminine characteristics and one of the last things I read about lesbian mantid is that they don't exist. So is this correct?


----------



## agent A (May 4, 2012)

Oh I thought femmes meant women, cause in Lady GaGa's song "scheiße", she sings "blonde high heeled feminist enlisting femmes for this express your woman kind fight for your right", so I thought it was abt women and their deceptive power (look up the song on YouTube)


----------



## patrickfraser (May 4, 2012)

Sounds like she is talking about lesbians to me. Just the pretty ones, femmes. Butches are less attractive. LOL


----------



## agent A (May 4, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Sounds like she is talking about lesbians to me. Just the pretty ones, femmes. Butches are less attractive. LOL


Very on topic lol

But seriously I need them to mate

Do they need a certain temp to be in the mood??


----------



## CoolMantid (May 4, 2012)

Higher temps always help. I thought memmes and femmes meant males and females 2???


----------



## agent A (May 5, 2012)

Video of the craziness:


----------



## sinensispsyched (May 5, 2012)

Looks like my pictipennises.


----------



## Andredesz (May 12, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> Looks like my pictipennises.


I agree, look like mine too. Where did you get the species specification?


----------



## agent A (May 12, 2012)

they r from tammy's stock

they dont have the green thorax of pictipennis and r smaller than rich's pictipennis stock

i have specimens of both stocks so i will do comparing some time


----------



## Chivalry (May 17, 2012)

My gemmatus acted just like that. I left them in a net cube with spots for him to hide, overnight, and they mated early in the morning. I decided I don't have time to stand around waiting for males to make their move :shifty: so now I just park pairs in the Love Shack, Shaggin Wagon, or Citadel of Consummation (whatever I'm in the mood to call the net cube) for conjugal visits, then rent it out to the next pair of lovers.


----------



## agent A (May 17, 2012)

Prob is I only have 1 male and 4 females


----------



## CoolMantid (May 17, 2012)

My creos mated so easily. I put the male on the stick and then the female infront of her I went to refil the mist bottle and he was mounted. 45 minutes later he connected. Remained connected for about 19 hours


----------



## agent A (May 17, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> My creos mated so easily. I put the male on the stick and then the female infront of her I went to refil the mist bottle and he was mounted. 45 minutes later he connected. Remained connected for about 19 hours


19? wow! normally its only for 4


----------



## CoolMantid (May 18, 2012)

Ya, They connected at about 5:30 is and we still connected in the morning my mom said the split up near noon while I was at school.


----------

